# Kaspersky 2012: Mehr Cloud, neue Oberfläche



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2011)

Die kommenden Releases von Kaspersky Anti-Virus und Kaspersky Internet Security setzen verstärkt auf Internet-gestützte Malware-Erkennung. Ein erster Blick auf die finale Version.

Weiterlesen...


----------

